# new york- redigging or rebuilding?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

how many of us fans actually think we're rebuilding? are we rebuilding to the extent of when we're just there, we restart? what's really going on? man we're in an ugly situation. if we're rebuilding, then we should've just let everybody get off the books first (except the young guns) like penny, (should've been) a.d., and trade away bad pieces like jerome james, and malik rose for expiring contracts of this year. don't you guys agree?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im honestly so confused about what this organization is trying to do.....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We're trying to do whatever is neccesary to compete. However we are also doing whatever possible to allow the competition to come VIA youth. The Rose trade was consistent to this in my opinion because it gave us a versatile swingman who can play PG whenever Marbury starts feeling like a *****. Not to mention we get there draft pick. I believe AT LEAST THIS YEAR SO FAR that Isiah has been consistent with what he's trying to do. As long as he doesn't pick up another Malik Rose sized contract I'd be happy.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

lets just wait...... maybe the knicks will do sumthing smart for once


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im honestly so confused about what this organization is trying to do.....


I'm with you Tru, I have no idea as to what they are trying to do. I'm still waiting for Zeke to answer my e-mail because that's exactly what I told him. What in the world are we doing?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

The media is throwing out rumors that Isiah is ready to throw away draft picks and young players. They're coming up with rumors that include Channing Frye, Nate Robinson, and David Lee getting shipped out. But I think that the media is full of crap. I think that we are trying to rebuild. I honestly don't think that Isiah will trade away any of the players he's drafted in the 2005 draft. Trevor Ariza may be traded, even though I would love to see him in the NBDL. I want him to develop his basketball skills, and I think that he could become a good player in the future. Jackie Butler could be a solid starting center in the future, but not with the Knicks. I could see him as trade bait, as well.

Anyways, I honestly believe that we are rebuilding. We have three young studs, and our center is only 22. The problem is that Isiah believed that we were going to be a playoff team this year, as did I. He thought that we were better than this, better than the league's second worst team. We are trying to rebuild, but we're also trying to win now. Isiah has garnered alot of talent, but the thing is none of that talent plays defense! Isiah made an excellent hire in Larry Brown to teach these kids defense, but they haven't got "it" yet. We are rebuilding. We have alot of talent. Eddy Curry is a future All-Star, without a doubt, in my book. He will improve defensively. Channing Frye is a future 16 and 8 guy, at the worst. We have young talent, but the team has no chemistry or defense. It’s Larry Brown’s job to implement defense, and to develop chemistry. Larry Brown is one of the best coaches in the league. Sure, he hasn’t gained any Knick fans faith yet, but I do believe in him. He is a great coach, and he will turn this team around. This team will turn it around next year. We have young talent, and we are rebuilding.

The thing is that we’re trying to rebuild while being competitive, as stated earlier by KnicksFan. The Jalen Rose trade proves this point. We get a good player for a year, and a first round pick. Isiah is trying to be competitive, and rebuild at the same time, which is hard to do. We have rookies that are contributing, Frye has contributed, Robinson has put up some points, and Lee has snared rebounds when he has played. The rookies have done their job; it’s the other guys who haven’t. Curry has let me down, even though he is a huge part of the rebuilding process. He’s going to be a huge part of this team in five years, but I certainly expected a little more out of him this year. Quentin Richardson has sucked it up. He’s been atrocious. He’s young, but he has sucked. Jamal Crawford has been way too inconsistent this year, and even though he is young as well, he hasn’t fulfilled his duties as a player for us. Stephon Marbury has had his moments, but he hasn’t been spectacular. The rookies are certainly doing their jobs, but it’s the veterans who haven’t, which has made this rebuilding while being competitive process impossible to do. Also, Larry Brown hasn’t had a set rotation all year, which has killed us. We are rebuilding, it’s just not a full, 100% committed rebuild.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> We're trying to do whatever is neccesary to compete. However we are also doing whatever possible to allow the competition to come VIA youth. The Rose trade was consistent to this in my opinion because it gave us a versatile swingman who can play PG whenever Marbury starts feeling like a *****. Not to mention we get there draft pick. I believe AT LEAST THIS YEAR SO FAR that Isiah has been consistent with what he's trying to do. As long as he doesn't pick up another Malik Rose sized contract I'd be happy.


Excellent post. You hit the nail right on the head. :clap:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Great points you two, but if your so sure we are rebuilding...why are we not trying to get rid of cap space? Cant rebuild without losing capspace.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Great points you two, but if your so sure we are rebuilding...why are we not trying to get rid of cap space? Cant rebuild without losing capspace.


That's where I believe that this is an attempt of rebuilding on the fly. You're trying to inject youth and draft picks, but we're trying to be competitve, so we're gaining salaries and such. Isiah was screwed over by Layden by getting all those salaries to deal with. When Isiah got Q-Rich, he expected him to be apart of the rebuilding process. All these salaries we got (Curry, Q-Rich, Crawford, etc.) are young veterans, who were expected to be apart of the future. The salaries that we have now make it nearly impossible to get under the cap in under two years. 

That's a really hard question to answer, though. You make a really good point.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> That's where I believe that this is an attempt of rebuilding on the fly. You're trying to inject youth and draft picks, but we're trying to be competitve, so we're gaining salaries and such. Isiah was screwed over by Layden by getting all those salaries to deal with. When Isiah got Q-Rich, he expected him to be apart of the rebuilding process. All these salaries we got (Curry, Q-Rich, Crawford, etc.) are young veterans, who were expected to be apart of the future. The salaries that we have now make it nearly impossible to get under the cap in under two years.





> That's a really hard question to answer, though. You make a really good point.


Yeah I mean I totally understand what you are saying with the draft picks and trying to be comptitive, but IT isnt help the money thing. YOU CANT be in "rebuilding" mode and be gaining more salary...it like goes against the meaning of rebuilding almost.(Jalen, JJ and others)When people ask me what the knicks are doing....I tell them I dont know. There not fully rebuilding, and there not totally trying to be a championship team at this point and time.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> When people ask me what the knicks are doing....I tell them I dont know. There not fully rebuilding, and there not totally trying to be a championship team at this point and time.


agrees. we're stuck in between rebuilding and contending. we might as well give up all large contracts for expiring ones this season because we're not going to be contenders.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> agrees. we're stuck in between rebuilding and contending. we might as well give up all large contracts for expiring ones this season because we're not going to be contenders.


You mean _trying_ to contend.  Just look at our record. That certainly isn't contending.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> You mean _trying_ to contend.  Just look at our record. That certainly isn't contending.


yah i know that's why i added the part of not being contenders this season and trading away long contracts for expiring ones for this year


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

I have an answer: STOP TRADING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

PG - Penny Hardaway - Arthritis
SG - Allan Houston - Arthritis
SF - Quentin Richardson - Arthritis
PF - Kenyon Martin - Arthritis
C - Jerome James - So fat he might as well be arthritic

They're trying to assemble the all-arthritic team. That's the only solution I can think of.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I think IT has a vision of what a successful team looks like and LB has a very different outlook and those 2 visions are clashing .

i think they need to be able to work a deal that is good enough for both of them to look at the team and be happy with whats there.

IT wants to rebuild with youth and brown wants vets with bball IQ so all the moves that the knicks are looking at have mixed messages


----------

